
Cornell Researchers Develop Algorithms To Simulate The Sounds Of Fluids - soundsop
http://www.ohgizmo.com/2009/06/04/cornell-researchers-develop-algorithms-to-simulate-the-sounds-of-fluids/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross referenced to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=646328>

